# Conecto placa y baja el voltaje



## Eratostenes (Sep 12, 2015)

Buenas a todos, 
A ver si alguien puede iluminarme.
No es un electrodomestico, pero el síntoma puede entenderse.
Es un cuadro de control de una bomba,  con marcha,  paro,  lcd de indicación,  conmutador de paro, manual o automático.... 
Averia; el cuadro no indica nada., esta apagado. 
Busque fusible y demás... todo correcto.
La placa electrónica funciona a 12 vcd, y le llega ese voltaje, cuando esta desconectada, sin cable conectado...cuando conecto los cables a la regleta el voltaje baja a 5 voltios.

Es decir,  agarro los cables que alimentan la placa electrónica sin que estén conectados a la placa y hay los 12VCD...sin dejar de medir lo conecto a la placa y baja a 5VCD y, claro,  la placa no ilumina nada ni funciona. 
Alguna idea? 
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2015)

Posibilidades:

1) Fuente averiada, no entrega la corriente necesaria para alimentar la placa

2) Placa averiada, consume mas corriente de la que debe.

3) Placa y fuente averiadas.


¿ Puedes conseguir otra placa u otra fuente para hacer pruebas ?


----------



## Eratostenes (Sep 12, 2015)

Gracias. 
La respuesta es no,  no puedo hacer pruebas con otra placa o fuente.
La fuente da 12 vdc con todo desconectado,  va a un rectificador de diodos y salen esos 12 ...(con multimetro mido y sobre 14 voltios)
Y eso llega a la alimentación de la placa. 
Pero en cuanto meto la clavija a la placa,  esos 14 que he medido bajan a 5V

Quizás la placa averiada consume mucho,  por humedad o componente malo... o la fuente al recibir carga baja el voltaje,  como bien dices. 
Como probar la fuente?  Puedo conectar una bombilla de coche,  12v y ver si se ilumina?... Tengo que buscar una forma de determinar si es la fuente o la placa para poder pedir o la placa o la fuente para reparar. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2015)

Eratostenes dijo:


> . . . Como probar la fuente?  Puedo conectar una bombilla de coche,  12v y ver si se ilumina?...



*Sip*, pero debes considerar la capacidad de corriente de la fuente.
Comienza con una lámpara de 5W (400mA)
Y pasa luego a una de 21W (1,7A)
Verificando cuanto es la caída de tensión de la fuente.


----------



## Eratostenes (Sep 12, 2015)

Ok. 
Gracias... Comenzare por ahí para verificar la fuente. 
Tengo que descartar algo. 
El lunes informó de resultados. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 14, 2015)

Eratostenes dijo:


> Gracias.
> La respuesta es no,  no puedo hacer pruebas con otra placa o fuente.
> La fuente da 12 vdc con todo desconectado,  va a un rectificador de diodos y salen esos 12 ...(con multimetro mido y sobre 14 voltios)
> Y eso llega a la alimentación de la placa.
> ...



¿Estás seguro que la placa se alimenta con 12V?, quizás está pensada para 5V y puede ser que alguna protección está bajando la tensión a 5V, evitando que todo el resto funcione por ser una condición anómala.

Entonces para ver si es eso, ¿que pasa si la alimentas con 5V o 9V?


----------



## Eratostenes (Sep 16, 2015)

Ardogan dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro que la placa se alimenta con 12V?, quizás está pensada para 5V y puede ser que alguna protección está bajando la tensión a 5V, evitando que todo el resto funcione por ser una condición anómala.
> 
> Entonces para ver si es eso, ¿que pasa si la alimentas con 5V o 9V?



Gracias por responder y disculpad la tardanza.

Estoy seguro que se alimenta a 12 v porque en la placa está reflejado mediante serigrafía los pines y el voltaje de alimentación.

Aún no he continuando probando cosas, pero si he consultado a varias personas y la conclusión es que hay algo derivado que tira la corriente, así que tendré que aislar todo el circuito y detectores (presión, temperatura) y ver como se comporta.
Seguiré informando.

Gracias

EDITO PORQUE LE HE ECHADO UN RATO AL CUADRO.

Sigue igual, por supuesto. He probado con una lampara dee 5W, no la enciende y baja la tensión a 5v, como cuando conecto la placa. En cualquier otro lugar del cuadro donde localice 12V si que la enciende, pero a la salida del rectificador, no es capaz de encenderla y midiendo, como dig, baja a 6v.

He localizado un rele de 230V (que no se lo que hace) pero siempre está activado...tengo que seguir mirando.

El puente de diodos puede ser que está mal?...
Gracias


----------



## AZ81 (Sep 16, 2015)

O el condensador de filtro, que este casi seco


----------



## Eratostenes (Sep 16, 2015)

Condensador  de filtro?  No he visto ningún condendador
Gracias


----------



## MF1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yo apunto a algún componente requemado de la fuente que impide que pase intensidad, entonces al aplicar carga baja el voltaje a 5Vcc, porque no puede suministrar amperios.

Puedes hacer la prueba alimentando la placa directamente con una fuente externa de 12Vcc, asi si todo funciona correcto descartas la placa y puedes echarle mano a la fuente para cambiar componentes.
Un saludo.


----------



## Eratostenes (Sep 17, 2015)

MF1 dijo:


> Yo apunto a algún componente requemado de la fuente que impide que pase intensidad, entonces al aplicar carga baja el voltaje a 5Vcc, porque no puede suministrar amperios.
> 
> Puedes hacer la prueba alimentando la placa directamente con una fuente externa de 12Vcc, asi si todo funciona correcto descartas la placa y puedes echarle mano a la fuente para cambiar componentes.
> Un saludo.



Gracias

Había pensado en ello, en alimentar la placa externamente...pero me da miedo fastidiar algo más gordo. Lo curioso del tema es que el cuadro tiene integrado dos placas de alimentación de baterias (dos cargadores de baterias) que funcionan perfectamente, al conectar la bombilla a ellos se ilumina sin problemas (pero tal vez vengan de otra fuente).

Tengo que revisar sin prisas y seguiré infoormando.

Gracias


Le echaré otro rato hoy, a ver que puedo ver


----------

